# Inquiry about IT job in Germany



## mahesh113 (Dec 10, 2014)

Hello All,

I am currently working in India with 8 years of experience in Software development.
Also I am married and having a baby and want to move with them all to Germany.
Please suggest me which city in Germany has the most no. of IT companies and what would be their first and basic requirement from me. 

I have started looking for job in Germany, currently staying and working in New Delhi India, with big Multi National company. I want to working in Germany in my next job.
Please guide me how to find a better job in Software development there.
I need the websites where I can apply for jobs in germany online. 
What I plan is to get a job first then move to Germany.
Do you suggest me to first move to Germany with Job-seeker visa and then find a job?? Is it a good idea.
Please suggest me.


----------



## mahesh113 (Dec 10, 2014)

Please experts, I need your advice on this.


----------

